# [Review] BitFenix Ghost - still wie ein Geist?



## ct5010 (21. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hi,

dies ist mein Test zum BitFenix Ghost. Eins vorweg: es ist mein erster "Auftragstest", meinen ersten Test habe ich zum Corsair Carbide 300R auf freiwilliger Basis verfasst. Übrigens habe ich aufgrund zu spät entdeckter mieser Kameraeinstellungen und fehlender Kamera zu diesem Zeitpunkt nur Bilder liefern, die von einem iPhone 4S eines Freundes geschossen wurden. Da die Bilder von der Ansicht von oben und hinten auf dem iPhone gut aussahen, aber dann doch sehr schlecht waren, werde ich mir temporär zwei Bilder von der BitFenix-Seite ausleihen.

[size=+1]*|? Inhaltsverzeichnis*[/size]

Also, für die, die es nicht kennen, das ist ein interaktives Inhaltsverzeichnis. Ihr könnt auf den Link klicken und so zu den einzelnen Abschnitten springen, und nach jedem Abschnitt habt ihr eine Möglichkeit, mit einem Klick auf "Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis" wieder dorthin zu gelangen.


 Danksagung
 Informationen zum Produkt
 Verpackung & Zubehör
 Erster Eindruck
 Äußere Erscheinung
 Innenaufbau
 Temperaturen und Lautstärke
 Fazit
 Zusammenfassung

[size=+1]*|? Danksagung und Einleitung*[/size]

Erstmal ein selbstverständlich großes Dankeschön geht an CaseKing und BitFenix für die unkomplizierte Bereitstellung des Testsamples sowie an die Redakteure des hardwaremAx Forums für meine Auswahl, die ehrenvolle Aufgabe zu erhalten, dieses tolle Produkt zu testen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Übrigens werde ich mein Versprechen halten, das Gehäuse mit dem Corsair Carbide 300R zu vergleichen. Dies wird zwar nicht besonders ausführlich sein, aber das hat etwas damit zu tun, dass ich eher Randbemerkungen mache.​
[size=+1]* |? Informationen zum Produkt*[/size]



BitFenix wagt sich mit dem Ghost jetzt auch erstmals in die Silent-Abteilung. Akustisch möchte er nicht besonders auffallen, optisch ist er nicht besonders auffällig - perfekte Eigenschaften eines Geistes. Und die installierbaren LED-Strips lassen das Gehäuse tatsächlich seinem Namen etwas gerechter werden. Der Preis ist auch nicht besonders hoch, zwischen 80-90€ positioniert er sich gut in der schon gehobenen Mittelschicht unter den Gehäusen. Dabei hat es gegen einen harten Konkurrenten, dem Fractal Design Define R4, zu kämpfen. Vom Gehäuse wird viel erwartet, vielleicht auch deshalb, weil BitFenix bisher schon sehr gute Produkte im Sortiment hat. Ob das Gehäuse das hält, was es verspricht, und auf Dauer meine Empfehlung ausgesprochen bekommt, erfahrt ihr in folgendem Review. Viel Spaß beim Lesen! 

Offizieller Trailer:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7dNziz_tj4s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



_The most dangerous opponent is the one you can't hear. Designed for silence, Ghost features BitFenix Serenitek™ Silencing material on the front door and side panels to keep unwanted system noise from throwing you off your game. Ghost comes ready for 240mm water cooling radiators, while the top-mounted S4™ storage compartment houses a SATA hot swap port for convenient file transfers. The outside is coated with BitFenix NanoChrome™, a new surface treatment which gives both metal and plastic a uniform look. The dual-hinge door design gives you the flexibility to open the door from the left or the right on-the-fly. Whisper-quiet Spectre™ fans keep both noise and temperatures down, and anti-vibration HDD trays dampen noise even further. With support for long graphics cards, Alchemy LED strips, the latest solid-state drives and USB 3.0, Ghost gives you everything you need to strike fear in the hearts of your opposition._​
*Spezifikationen:*


*Material:* Stahl, Plastik
*Farbe:* Schwarz
*Abmessungen*(BxHxT)*:* 210 x 522 x 510 mm
*Gewicht:* ca. 9 kg
*Mainboards:* mITX, mATX, ATX
*5,25" extern:* x3
*3,5" extern:* x1
*3,5"/2,5" intern:* x4
*2,5" intern:* x3
*HotSwap* x1 S4 (SATA 3) 
*Lüfter Front:* 140mm x1 oder 120mm x2 (120mm x1 inkl.)
*Lüfter hinten:* 120mm x1 (inkl.)
*Lüfter oben:* 230mm x1 oder 200mm x1 oder 140mm x2 oder 120mm x2 (optional)
*Lüfter unten:* 140mm x1 oder 120mm x1 (optional)
*PCI Slots:* x7
*I/O:* USB 3.0 x2, USB 2.0 x2, HD Audio, S4 HotSwap
*PSU:* PS2 ATX (unten, umdrehbar)
*Extras:* Serenitek™ Schalldämmung, NanoChrome™ Oberfläche, S4™ HotSwap, Spectre™ Lüfter, Alchemy™ LED Strips Montagestellen, Anti-Vibration HDD-Einbau, mit 240mm Radiator kompatibel, Entfernbare Staubfilter (front, oben, unten), schraubenlose Festplattenmontage

Hm, die Extras machen ja noch mehr Lust aufs Testen! Besonders der Platz für einen Radiator und das Trimmen auf möglichst geringe Lautstärke sollte man zu schätzen wissen (und noch viel mehr, aber dazu später), da es noch kein wirklich dazu geeignetes Gehäuse gibt. So sollte man die Wahl haben, das Gehäuse mit einer Wasserkühlung zu bestücken, oder aber z.B. mit einer (semi)passiven Luftkühlung (aktive LuKü geht natürlich auch). Das Gehäuse bietet übliche, für Silent-Gehäuse als selbstverständlich ansehbare geräuschmindernde Maßnahmen in Form von Schalldämmmatten in der Front und an den Seiten und die Netzteil- sowie Festplattenentkopplung. Dabei werden die hauseigenen, für ihre Laufruhe bekannten BitFenix Spectre-Lüfter mit max. 1000 rpm eingesetzt. Dabei bietet das Gehäuse noch Extras, die es von der Konkurrenz abheben soll: Den oben aufgeführten HotSwap, welcher sich bei mir als praktisch erweist, und die Vorbereitung für eine Unterbodenbeleuchtung in Form der BitFenix Alchemy Strips.
​
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​[size=+1]*|? Verpackung & Zubehör*[/size]


Das BitFenix Ghost kommt in einer Plastiktüte, welche im Karton von hartem Styropor umgeben ist. Hartes Styropor hat das Nachteil, leichter zu brechen, als diese "Soft"-Verpackungen. Aber da das Gehäuse heile angekommen ist, gibt es hier keinen Grund zu meckern.

Beim erstmaligen Öffnen des Gehäuses fällt auf, dass weder Kabelgrommets, Festplattenschächte noch Netzteilentkopplungen eingebaut sind.

Stattdessen wird es als "Zubehör" in einer großen Plastiktüte geliefert, hier dessen Inhalt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Schutz des S4-HotSwap-Connectors




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 2,5"-Festplatteneinschub




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 3,5"-Festplatteneinschub




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kabelgrommet

Wenn dies jedoch zur Kostensenkung beiträgt, geht das durch. Negativ anzumerken ist jedoch, dass in der Anleitung nicht beschrieben wird, wo die Netzteilentkopplungen einzubauen sind. Dies habe ich erst nach Ausprobieren herausfinden können.

Liste des Zubehörs:


Kabelgrommets: x 4
PSU Anti-Vibration Standoffs: x 4
3,5" HDD-Einschübe: x 4 (sind alle mit 2,5" kompatibel)
2,5" HDD/SSD-Einschübe: x 3
HotSwap Anschluss Cover: x 1
Und hier eine Liste der mitgelieferten Schrauben:


Standard Screw 6-32 Flat: x 16 (MB, PSU, 3,5" HDD)
Standard Screw M3*5mm Round: x 6 (FDD, 5,25" ODD)
Standard Screw M3 Mini: x 16 (SSD, 2,5" HDD)
Self-Tapping Screws: x 16 (für restliche Lüfter, 4 im Rear-Lüfter vorinstalliert)
Lange Lüfterschrauben: x 4 (für Front-Lüfter, 4 bereits im vormontierten Lüfter vorinstallliert)
Thumbscrews 6-32: x 7 (PCI)
Mainboard Standoffs: x 2 (für mATX, mITX)
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​[size=+1]*|? Erster Eindruck*[/size]


Beim ersten Öffnen der Seitenwand stellt sich heraus, dass sie sehr schwer und relativ robust ist. Sie macht auf jeden Fall durch die größere Masse einen stabileren Eindruck als die Seitenwand bei meinem Corsair Carbide 300R, auch wenn die Seitenwände bis auf die beim 300R fehlende Isolierung identisch sind. Die Isolierung trägt auch zu dem nicht zu unterschätzenden Gewicht von ca. 9 kg bei, etwas Masse ist sehr gut, vor allem bei Silent-Gehäusen.

Die Lackierung ist hochwertig, auch die Innenlackierung scheint sehr hochwertig zu sein. Der Kunststoff ist auffällig gut verarbeitet, und der Übergang zwischen Kunststoff und Metall ist dank NanoChrome nicht mehr wirklich stark sichtbar und macht das Gehäuse noch unauffälliger. Auf jeden Fall ist dies eine sehr gute Idee!

Die Tür funktioniert tadellos, auch wenn sie nur aus Kunststoff ist. Zwar ist sie materialbedingt etwas flexibel und schließt sich manchmal nur oben und nicht auch unten, aber der Mechanismus funktioniert insgesamt gut. 

Zudem ist die HotSwap-Einrichtung sehr gut versteckt, ohne das "PUSH"-Zeichen würde man eigentlich nicht einmal vermuten, dass dahinter ein begrüßenswertes Feature steckt. Auch sehr begrüßenswert ist, dass es neben zwei USB 3.0-Ports noch zwei USB 2.0-Ports sind, auch wenn man dies nie wirklich ausnutzen wird, ist es doch nett.​
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​[size=+1]*|? Äußere Erscheinung*[/size]


Wie erwähnt, ist das Gehäuse sehr schlicht gehalten. Die eingehende Untersuchung der Verarbeitung zeigt außerdem, dass es keine scharfe Kanten, Rost oder Abplatzer im Lack gibt. Gut, denn dies ist für ein Gehäuse dieser Preisklasse schon selbstverständlich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Front wird nur vom BitFenix-Logo verziert, ohne welches das Gehäuse dann doch zu schlicht wäre.

Beide Seiten sind sehr sauber gehalten, für meinen Geschmack ist auch positiv anzumerken, dass in der linken Seitenwand nicht wie beim 300R Montagestellen für Lüfter fehlen. Das Fractal Design Define R4 hat zwar welche, aber diese lassen sich verschließen. Für ein Silent-Case sind diese jedoch unnötig, da man wahrscheinlich auf eine ohnehin gut gekühlte und ggf. belüftete Grafikkarte setzt, anstatt auf eine schlecht gekühlte Nvidia GTX 480, und hier am besten noch die Karte im Referenzdesign. Will jemand ein SLI/CrossFire-Betrieb mit mehreren heiß werdenden Karten, so kann er auf die später näher beleuchtete Möglichkeit, einen 240-er Radiator im Deckel zu verbauen, zurückgreifen, denn sonst würde es für ein Silent-System ohnehin nicht viel Sinn machen, viele laute Karten reinzustecken. So etwas würde nicht zusammenpassen - und das hat BitFenix wirklich gut und richtig erkannt. So ist - in Kombination mit einer WaKü - ein sehr leistungsstarkes, übertaktetes und dabei leises System zusammenzubauen. Zwar geht das beim Define R4 auch, dies ist aber angesichts des "herunterhängenden" Radiators noch weiter beschränkt und macht das Gehäuse gleichzeitig etwas instabiler.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier sieht man auch noch einmal sehr deutlich, dass die NanoChrome-Technologie nicht nur sinnfreies Marketing-Geschwafel ist, sondern tatsächlich auch so umgesetzt wurde, wie es sich der Endverbraucher durch die "Eigenschaft" vorstellen wird. Man sollte jedoch auch einen gesunden Menschenverstand aufbringen können und wissen, dass der Übergang zwischen Kunststoff und Metall nur sehr schwer beseitigt werden kann, hier hat BitFenix erste Sahne abgeliefert.

So sieht das Gehäuse mit der geöffneten Front-Tür aus, welche sich standardmäßig nach links öffnen lässt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es finden sich Blenden für drei 5,25"-Laufwerke und ein 3,5"-Laufwerk, dies ist sehr gut, da es doch viele Kartenleser und kleine Lüftersteuerungen in diesem ehemals für FDDs gedachten Format gibt. Negativ ist jedoch, dass man das Gehäuse nicht gut transportieren kann, wenn man mit einer Hand die Unterseite des Frontpanels stützt, da sie extrem instabil wirkt und leicht zu brechen droht. 

Durch das Ummontieren der Scharniere lässt sich die Tür auch rechts einklinken oder ständig beidseitig benutzen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Auszug aus dem Benutzerhandbuch)

Schaut man noch weiter hinter die Tür, entdeckt man einen "festgeklippten" Staubfilter, der sich per Druck sehr leicht entfernen lässt.
Dahinter verbirgt sich auch der hochwertige im Retail-Markt erhältliche 120mm BitFenix Spectre-Lüfter, der mit maximal 1000 U/min dreht und so sehr leise agieren soll:

Bild folgt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Positiv ist hier, dass Belüftungslöcher vorhanden sind, durch die der Lüfter durchpusten kann. Ohne solche Lufteinlässe würde er bei voller Montage aller Festplatten schon schnell auf eine Wand zupusten, ohne Wirkung. Dies ist gut gelöst.

Kommen wir nun zur Gehäuseoberseite:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man findet einen Staubfilter im Mesh, welches sich durch einen Druck auf die hintere Kante öffnen lässt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Darunter verbirgt sich Platz für einen Radiator oder Lüfter, doch dazu später mehr. Erst sollte erwähnt werden, dass ein solches Design für ein silentoptimiertes Gehäuse doch etwas außergewöhnliches ist. So wird nämlich die Dämmarbeit durch das große "Loch" auf der Oberseite zum Teil zunichte gemacht, wie sich später herausstellen wird, ist dies jedoch nicht sehr problematisch. 

Kommen wir lieber zu den Features und dem I/O-Panel:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das I/O-Panel hat eine Kopfhörer- und Mikrofon-Buchse sowie jeweils zwei USB 2.0 und USB 3.0-Anschlüsse. Die LEDs (Power und HDD) sind dediziert, der Power-Button ist groß und hat einen zu überwindenden Widerstand mit taktilem Feedback (wie starke Cherry MX Blue-Schalter nur nicht so stabil). Der Reset-Knopf hat auch einen Widerstand und taktiles Feedback, ist jedoch viel kleiner, was die Wahrscheinlichkeit doch sehr stark verringert, dass man den Schalter versehentlich drückt. Ärgerlich ist jedoch die dedizierte Power-LED, denn so kann man den Power-Knopf im Dunkeln nicht sofort finden, warum gibt es denn sonst beleuchtete Tastaturen...
Sonst ist das I/O jedoch sehr ausreichend und gut bestückt.

Anzumerken ist jedoch auch noch, dass das HotSwap über keinen Auswerfmechanismus verfügt, der wäre bei so einer Implementierung jedoch notwendig. Wesen von ungeschickterer Natur, die auch noch sehr häufig Festplatten wechseln müssen, werden hier auf Probleme stoßen. Hier übrigens der mit dem "Deckel" abgedeckte Anschluss:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kommen wir nun zur Rückseite:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier sehen wir eine sehr gewöhnliche Anordnung von neueren Gehäusen. Oben findet man den zweiten 120mm-Spectre-Lüfter. Neben dem Lüfter findet man das I/O für das Mainboard, und darunter befinden sich drei Schlauchdurchführungen mit zwei auswählbaren Größen für eine externe Wasserkühlung. Diese müssen jedoch erst aufgebrochen werden.
Darunter findet man die sieben PCI-Slots, welche wohl wegen der Silentmaßnahmen keine Öffnungen hat. Daneben findet sich jedoch ein Mesh-Gitter im Bienenwaben-Design, welches diese Maßnahmen wieder annulliert. Hier ist auch eine potentielle Quelle für eindringenden Staub, da es hier keinen Staubfilter gibt. Unter dem Mesh-Gitter kann man ein Kensington Lock verwenden, damit das Gehäuse z.B. an öffentlichen Stellen oder in Büros sicher aufbewahrt werden kann (bringt nur nichts wenn jemand den PC öffnet...). Ganz unten ist der Schacht für das Netzteil, wobei das Netzteil beidseitig montiert werden kann.

Nun zum "spannendsten" Teil, dem Gehäuseboden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man findet hier einen magnetischen, einfach zu entfernenden, qualitativ recht hochwertigen Staubfilter, der einerseits das Netzteil und andererseits das Gehäuse selbst vor Staub schützt, insbesondere, wenn die Option, neben dem Netzteil einen Lüfter zu installieren, genutzt wird. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Darüber hinaus steht das Ghost auf vier Gummifüßen auf dem Boden oder auf dem Tisch, um es besser zu entkoppeln.

Wie bereits erwähnt, kann man hier außerdem BitFenix Alchemy-LEDs mit der Länge 30cm einfach und ohne großen Aufwand installieren. Diese Unterbodenbeleuchtung sorgt auch noch dafür, dass das BitFenix Ghost auch wie ein Geist quasi in der Luft schwebt. Die daneben angebrachten "Spiegel" aus Plastik verteilen das Licht dann besser. Das zwei-Pin-Kabel für den Anschluss des LED-Strips kann ganz einfach durch das Loch an die Seiten des Netzteils geführt werden.

So sieht es dann montiert aus:

Bild folgt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und so, wenn es leuchtet :

Bild folgt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​[size=+1]*|? Innenaufbau*[/size]


Nach der eingehenden Untersuchung des äußeren Erscheinungsbildes kommen wir nun zum Innenaufbau.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier fällt auf, dass das Gehäuse nicht über echte Mainboard-Standoffs verfügt, sondern über Buckel, die als integrierte Standoffs agieren. Nur in der Mitte gibt es einen umgedrehten Standoff, hier braucht man jedoch auch keine Schrauben anzubringen, da es sozusagen der Fixierung und Erleichterung beim Einbau dient. Für mATX-Mainboards sind noch zwei separate normale Standoffs vorgesehen.
Auch scheinen die PCI-Slots schraubenlos zu sein, was sehr komisch wirkt, da die Karte sonst nicht befestigt werden kann. Doch es stellt sich heraus, dass die Blenden einfach nur geklemmt sind und für den Einsatz von Karten tatsächlich Thumbscrews vorgesehen sind. So kann in vielen Fällen auf einen Schraubendreher verzichtet werden. Diese Methode ist jedoch etwas unpraktisch, da einige Karten dann etwas lose sind.

Die Kabelgrommets sind übrigens von sehr hoher, zufriedenstellender Qualität. Schon fast die selben wie bei den größeren Corsair-Modellen ala 600T.

Ansonsten entspricht der Innenaufbau schon weitestgehend dem heutigen Standard, auch wenn auffällt, dass es drei seperate 2,5"-Schächte gibt. Dieser kann jedoch verschoben werden und mit kompatiblen 3,5"-Einschüben wie die des Corsair Carbide 300R verwendet werden. So können insgesamt bis zu sieben 3,5"-Festplatten/2,5"-Laufwerke verbaut werden. Der Schacht kann jedoch auch komplett entfernt werden, dann lassen sich noch längere Grafikkarten einbauen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Auszug aus dem Benutzerhandbuch)

Apropos Erweiterungskartenlänge, sie lassen sich bis zum 3,5"-Schacht mit einer maximalen Länge von 31cm installieren, bis zum 2,5"-Schacht passen 33,5cm lange Erweiterungskarten und ohne Festplattenschacht passen Karten bis zu einer maximalen Länge von 43cm. So ist doch schon reichlich Platz vorhanden.

Dabei sind alle Festplatten werkzeuglos einbaubar, in die 3,5"-Einschübe kann man jedoch auch 2,5"-Laufwerke schrauben, da es Aussparungen für Schrauben dafür gibt.

Der 2,5"-Einschub: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der 3,5"-Einschub: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier fällt dann auch auf, dass die 2,5"-Laufwerkseinschübe nicht entkoppelt werden. Dies ist jedoch nicht unbedingt nötig, da die meisten in 2,5"-Schächte SSDs einbauen, und keine HDDs (SSDs haben keine mechanisch beweglichen Teile). Auch kommt hier zum Vorschein, dass die 3,5"- Festplatten durch schmale Silikonringe entkoppelt werden. Dies ist zwar wirkungsvoll, aber nicht annähernd so gut wie die dicken und gleichzeitig weichen Silikonringe bei den Antec-Modellen P280 und SOLO II.

Auch die 5,25"-Schächte sind werkzeuglos, die externen 3,5"-Laufwerke können prinzipiell auch werkzeuglos verbaut werden, dafür halten sie aber nicht  sehr stabil. Bei den 5,25"-Laufwerken erscheinen die Montageclips etwas instabil, aber sie sehen nur so aus. Beim 300R sieht es zwar hochwertiger aus, aber der Schein trügt.

Auffallend ist auch die Slotblende, hier die der 5,25"-Laufwerke:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein sehr dickes Lob an BitFenix, denn hier wurde wirklich mitgedacht! Die Slotblende verfügt über einen schaumstoffartigen Staubfilter, dies verhindert, dass Staub bei Unterdruck ins Gehäuse eindringt! So etwas habe ich noch nie gesehen, normalerweise ist da gar kein Mesh oder einfach nur Mesh.

Durch das noch leere, große Mainboard-Cutout kann man noch die Dämmmatte der anderen Seite erkennen, hier die Dämmmatte der Front (links im Bild):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sie sind sehr schwer, und stabilisieren die Seitenwände und die Front durch die Zugabe von Gewicht. So verhindern sie auch die Verbreitung von Körperschall, während Luftschall zum Teil durch die oberen Belüftungsmaßnahmen leicht nach außen dringt.

Das Netzteil wird einfach entkoppelt, indem die Gummiteile neben den unentkoppelten Netzteil-Standoffs geklebt werden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Mainboardtray ist eine wirklich großzügige Aussparung für eine CPU-Kühler-Backplate und falls das 8-pin-Anschlusskabel in der Mitte angeschlossen werden muss.

In der rechten oberen Ecke kann man die Kabeldurchführung für den 8-pin-Anschluss für die CPU erkennen, das "Loch" ist unauffällig und dabei genug groß.

Die Optionen dafür, wo Kabel durchgeführt werden, sind gut gewählt, die Kabelgrommets bieten genug Platz für viele Kabel. Mehr als vier solcher Durchführungen finde ich sowieso überflüssig, vor allem dann, wenn sie, wie hier, gut gewählt sind. Leider sind hier zwei Dinge negativ anzumerken: Es gibt nur vier Punkte, an denen Kabel festgebunden werden können. Dies ist unpraktisch, vor allem, wenn man viele Kabel hat und lieber zwei Kabelstränge parallel verlaufen lassen möchte. Als Zweites soll gesagt werden, dass die Kabel, vor allem dickere Kabelstränge wie das 24-pin-Kabel, mit viel Umsicht verlegt werden müssen, da der Platz durch die Dämmung in der rechten Gehäusewand doch auf nur 1,7cm begrenzt wird. So können, wenn die Seitentür mit etwas Gewalt zugedrückt wird, Dellen im Dämmmaterial entstehen.

Nun wieder zur überraschenden Gestaltung des Deckels: Hier klafft quasi ein großes Loch im gepanzertem Fahrzeug. Das Gehäuse ist größtenteils gedämmt, aber der Schall kann hier problemlos entweichen. Ob sich dies jedoch so viel auf die Lautstärke auswirkt, sodass die Dämmung fast nichts mehr bringt, erfahrt ihr gleich neben den Temperaturmessungen mit dem Vergleich der Lautstärke und der Temperaturen zum 300R, einem innen schon erschreckend ähnlich aufgebauten Gehäuse (offensichtlich stammen viele Teile vom selben OEM). Der Grund für dieses Loch ist aber der, dass man hier einen Radiator mit bis zu 3,5cm Höhe, natürlich plus Lüfter, einbauen kann. Hier ist es vorgesehen, dass der Radiator oben direkt unter dem Staubfilter, der das Hineinfallen von Staub im Ruhezustand verhindert, eingebaut wird, und die Lüfter darunter, ins "Innere" des Gehäuses hineinhängend eingebaut werden. Wenn hier nur Lüfter eingebaut werden sollen, kann man sie beidseitig montieren, ich selbst habe sie oben montiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Dieses Bild wurde mit meiner "Hauptkamera" abgelichtet und bietet eine bessere Qualität)

Hier können übrigens folgende Lüfter/Radiatoren verbaut werden:


1x 240mm Radiator
1x 280mm Radiator
2x 120mm Lüfter
2x 140mm Lüfter
1x 200mm Lüfter
1x 230mm Lüfter (BitFenix Spectre Pro)

Übrigens könnte die Front gemoddet werden und ein 240mm-Radiator eingebaut werden - es wird nur ziemlich eng und man muss evtl auch einen Teil der 5,25"-Schächte wegdremeln. Die Boden- und Heck-Lüfterslots können natürlich auch für einen Radiator genutzt werden, den AGB kann man in die 5,25"-Schächte oder auf den 3,5"-Schacht montieren. Für die Pumpe sollte man wohl den Platz neben den Kabelgrommets suchen oder gleich eine "halbe" AiO-WaKü wie die CoolerMaster Eisberg Solo einbauen.

Und wer keine Wasserkühlung einbauen will, kann natürlich auch Luftkühler einbauen - bis zu einer maximalen Höhe von 16,5cm.

Nun noch ein paar Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
[size=+1]*|? Temperaturen und Lautstärke*[/size]

_Testsystem:_​
 CPU: Intel Core i5-3450 @stock (-0,15V Offset)
 CPU-Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho _(semipassiv)_
 Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-H77-D3H
 RAM: 8GB Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1600 CL9
 GraKa: HIS iSilence HD 7750
 Netzteil: be quiet! L8 430W
 Laufwerke: Crucial m4 128GB, LG DVD-Laufwerk
 Gehäuse: Corsair Carbide 300R/BitFenix Ghost

*Messverfahren:*

Alle Temperaturen werden mittels HWMonitor ermittelt. Dabei werden verschiedene Lüfterkonfigurationen getestet und die Temperaturen nach 40 Minuten Prime95 und FurMark unter voller Auslastung abgelesen. Messungenauigkeiten kann ich nicht verhindern. 

Übrigens werde ich hier den Test nicht aktiv durchführen, da ich denke, dass man mit einer semipassiven Kühlung ein besseres Bild der Gesamtkühlung bekommen kann. Als Gehäuselüfter kommen die Alpenföhn Red Clover zum Einsatz, sie laufen während des gesamten Tests auf 400 rpm.

Komplett passiv wollte ich jetzt mit dem HR-02 Macho nicht kühlen, die Gefahr einer Überhitzung droht. Selbst bei -0,15V Offset geht dem leistungsstarken Kühler nach 40 Minuten Prime so langsam die Puste aus, die Temperaturen haben sich den schon gefährlichen 90° genähert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Temperaturen sind ziemlich gut, vor allem im Vergleich zum Corsair Carbide 300R. Zwar sind 100° GPU-Temperatur nicht wirklich gut, aber dies lasse ich durchgehen, da ich normalerweise die Lüfterdrehzahl hochgeschraubt hätte. Hier wollte ich jedoch keine Testergebnisse verfälschen. Dies ist auch der Grund, warum ich nur mit den Alpenföhn Red Clovern getestet habe: Man könnte durchaus Schwierigkeiten bekommen, die Lüfter so stark runterzuregeln, zumal mein Mainboard den Lüfter nicht regeln kann und ich nur einen 7V-Adapter zur Verfügung habe. 

Trotz recht guter Temperaturen, Dämmung frisst ja bekanntlich ein paar wenige Grad, war die Lautstärke beim BitFenix Ghost trotz dem großen Öffnung doch gesenkt. Die Dämmmatten wirken sozusagen selbst als Entkopplung, da sie durch die Zugabe von Stabilität an die Seitenwände die Ausbreitung von Körperschall vermindern. So gesehen ist das Case zwar nicht komplett silent - aber auch nicht wirklich laut.

Eine Soundaufnahme des BitFenix Spectre-Lüfters folgt in etwa 1-2 Wochen, da ich im Moment sehr viel zu tun habe. Ich bitte um Entschuldigung. Jetzt kann ich aber schon sagen, dass sie selbst auf voller Drehzahl noch im grünen Bereich sind und gedrosselt ziemlich leise sind. Das vorinstallierte Kühlkonzept ist angesichts der geringen Lüftermenge (2) wohl in den meisten Fällen am besten.
​
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​[size=+1]*|? Fazit*[/size]

Alles in allem ist das BitFenix Ghost kein extremes Silent-Gehäuse. Auch mit Silent-Maßnahmen wie Netzteil- und Festplattenentkopplung in Kombination mit Dämmmatten dringt Luftschall durch die große Öffnung im Deckel fast ungehindert nach außen. So gesehen ist das BitFenix Ghost - entgegen der Werbung - nicht ganz ein Silent-Gehäuse. Der Tower ist keineswegs schlecht, denn wenn man es als halbblütiges Silent-Gehäuse mit sehr schlichtem Design und guten, raffinierten Ausstattungsmerkmalen ansieht, ist das Gehäuse für den, der es so sieht, sehr sehr gut. 

Denn die Lufteinlässe im Deckel haben durchaus Vorteile, wenn man ein passives System betreibt, ist eine große Luftöffnung für aufsteigende Luft gut, aber auch ein nicht zu dicker Radiator kann montiert werden. So ist man in der Wahl, wie man die Hardware im Tower kühlen möchte, doch flexibel. Denn wie gesagt - man sollte keine deutlich hörbaren Komponenten (wie die oben genannte GTX 480 im Referenzdesign am besten im Triple-SLI) verbauen, denn dann braucht man sich auch kein Silent-Gehäuse zu kaufen. Insofern kann man diesen Punkt nicht wirklich kritisieren - denn die Dämmung funktioniert gut für ohnehin nicht zu lauten Komponenten. Eine Dämmung ersetzt _niemals_ leise Komponenten. Sie ist nur ein Extra, um die Lautstärke noch weiter zu verringern.

Außerdem kann BitFenix sagen, dass viele Lösungen im Design und Detail verblüffend bemerkenswert gelöst wurden. So ist das HotSwap-Modul nicht wirklich auffällig und stört das Design nicht. Positiv ist auch der Clip-Mechanismus in den Staubfilterelementen sowie der magnetisch haftende Staubfilter im Boden. Und auch die NanoChrome-Beschichtung sorgt dafür, dass das Gehäuse seine Unauffälligkeit nicht verliert und sich noch unauffälliger macht. Die Krönung des ganzen ist die schick aussehende Unterbodenbeleuchtung.

Diese Details sprechen den normalen Nutzer am meisten an, das Fractal Design Define R4 ist das echte Silent-Gehäuse mit nahezu perfektem Kabelmanagement, das Antec P280  hat Platz für ein XL-ATX-Mainboards, und das Ghost ist silent, aber im gesunden Maße, bietet Flexibilität in der Kühlung, gutes I/O und ein schönes und praktisches Design.

Insgesamt ist das Ghost ein leises Gehäuse, welches so lange silent bleibt, bis lautere Komponenten verbaut werden. Hierbei kann es beim ziemlich günstigen Preis von 80-90€ sowie mit einigen bemerkenswerten Detailarbeiten und Ausstattungsmerkmalen punkten. Angesichts dieser Punkte gibt es von mir eine volle Kaufempfehlung!
​
*|? Zusammenfassung*

Pro:


Dämmmatten
Entkopplung von 3,5"-HDDs und NT
Leise vorinstallierte Spectre-Lüfter
Geschickte Integration des HotSwaps
Gutes I/O
NanoChrome tarnt Materialunterschiede
Fronttür beidseitig montierbar
Einfach anzubringende, optionale Unterbodenbeleuchtung
Leichte Montage: werkzeugfreie Montage von Laufwerken und Erweiterungskarten, leicht lösbare Staubfilter mit Mesh-Elementen
Viel Platz für lange Erweiterungskarten
Gute Staubfilter an allen Intakes
USB 3.0 mit 2.0 Adapter integriert
240/280mm-Radiator mit bis zu 38mm Höhe unterstützt
Preis

Contra:


Keine "schalleinschließende" Wirkung
Kabelgrommets und Netzteil-Entkoppler müssen selbst angebracht werden
Keine Grommets für externe WaKü
Kabelmanagement nicht optimal

PS: Teile mit den Alchemy-Strips werden noch ins Review integriert, die Fotos mache ich dann endlich wieder mit meiner Digicam.


----------



## ct5010 (22. Dezember 2012)

So, geht jetzt online! Viel Spaß beim Lesen, Kritik ist erwünscht 

Wenn ihr noch etwas wissen wollt, mache ich auch gerne Nachtests.


----------



## Westcoast (23. Dezember 2012)

ein schönes review und ein sehr gutes gehäuse


----------



## ct5010 (23. Dezember 2012)

Westcoast schrieb:


> ein schönes review und ein sehr gutes gehäuse


 
Danke für das Feedback  Ja, das Gehäuse ist wirklich ziemlich toll finde ich


----------



## Softy (23. Dezember 2012)

Schönes und ausführliches  Review mit schicken Bildern  Das Gehäuse gefällt mir, wird  gegen das Fractal Design R4 aber wohl einen schweren Stand haben.


----------



## Threshold (23. Dezember 2012)

Sehr gutes Review. 

Ja ich vermisse auch einen beleuchteten Power Knopf am Case.
Sowas wäre ein Nice to Have Feature. Vielleicht bietet das mal ein Hersteller an.
Strom ist ja genug da, da das Mainboard auch ausgeschaltet ja noch unter Strom steht.


----------



## ct5010 (24. Dezember 2012)

Danke für das Feedback 



Softy schrieb:


> Das Gehäuse gefällt mir, wird  gegen das Fractal Design R4 aber wohl einen schweren Stand haben.


 
Naja, subjektiv finde ich dieses hier irgendwie besser. Es sieht mMn besser aus, kein Fractal Logo auf der Vorderseite sondern ein schickes BitFenix-Logo, besserer WaKü-Optionen (ja nur intern halt) weil der Radiator da besser gestützt ist und stabiler ist, und Unterbodenbeleuchtung, dazu werd ich ja noch etwas ergänzen^^



Softy schrieb:


> mit schicken Bildern


 
Danke  Ich fand die aber ehrlich gesagt schlecht (Bildrauschen usw.) aber was solls ist ein iPhone von nem Freund gewesen 

PS: Frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## coroc (24. Dezember 2012)

Dir auch.

Nur das drei Bilder nicht gehen (im Anterpunkt Aufbau/Ausstattung) ist schade.

Aber ansonsten ists ein schönes Review und Bilder gibts auch deutlich schlechtere


----------



## ct5010 (24. Dezember 2012)

coroc schrieb:


> Dir auch.


 
Danke! 



coroc schrieb:


> Nur das drei Bilder nicht gehen (im Anterpunkt Aufbau/Ausstattung) ist schade.
> 
> Aber ansonsten ists ein schönes Review und Bilder gibts auch deutlich schlechtere


 
Davon hab ich leider keine scharfen Bilder hinbekommen, müsst euch noch ein paar Tage gedulden.  

Dass es schlechtere Bilder gibt ist klar aber mich regt es auf weil ich eigentlich ne passable Kamera habe, auf diese aber gerade nicht zurückgreifen kann.

Ansonsten danke für dein Feedback


----------



## Rotavapor (30. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,
danke für das echt gute Review. Ich denke ich werde mir den zulegen und wollte wissen welchen Thermalright Macho Kühler du in dem Case hattest. War das der 120iger oder passt auch der 140iger?
Thx,
Rotavapor


----------



## ct5010 (30. Dezember 2012)

Rotavapor schrieb:


> danke für das echt gute Review. Ich denke ich werde mir den zulegen und wollte wissen welchen Thermalright Macho Kühler du in dem Case hattest. War das der 120iger oder passt auch der 140iger?


 
Danke für dein Feedback! 

Das Case ist wirklich sehr fein und mMn dem R4 hauptsächlich nur im Kabelmanagement unterlegen. Die Beleuchtungsmöglichkeiten sind klasse, dazu aber nächste Woche später mehr. Ich warte, bis meine Spiegelreflexkamera ankommt 

Im Case habe ich den "normalen" Macho, also den 140er. Er passt ohne Probleme.

Kleines Zwischenupdate... Ich wollte gerade die Bilder machen, musste aber feststellen, dass der Kleber der Alchemy-LEDs mangelhaft ist. Daher gehe ich morgen in einen Schreibwarenladen und kaufe mir doppelseitiges Klebeband, außer ich finde zu Hause noch etwas


----------



## Zebil79 (6. Februar 2013)

Hallo ct5010,

du schreibst in deinem Review, dass der Macho problemlos ins Gehäuse passt.
Wieviel Platz befindet sich dann noch zwischen dem Macho und der Seitenwand bzw. dessen Dämmung?

Passt eventuell auch der Thermalright True Spirit 140 mit seiner Höhe von 170 mm ins Gehäuse, der Macho ist ja nur 162 mm hoch?

MfG
Zebil79


----------



## Adi1 (6. Februar 2013)

Es dürften 2-3 mm Luft zwischen Kühler und Dämmung sein.
Der True Spirit 140, passt definitiv nicht in das Case.


----------



## ct5010 (6. Februar 2013)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Es dürften 2-3 mm Luft zwischen Kühler und Dämmung sein.
> Der True Spirit 140, passt definitiv nicht in das Case.


 
Richtig, da ist nicht viel Platz.


----------



## Zebil79 (13. Februar 2013)

Danke für eure Antworten, dann werde ich auch zum Macho greifen.

MfG
Zebil79


----------



## scream (2. August 2013)

Habe auch das BitFenix Ghost und wollte mir demnächst den True Spirit 140 zulegen. Zum Glück habe ich noch diesen Thread gefunden.

Welches wäre denn ne gute Alternative für den True Spirit 140? Der Macho? Würde der True Spirit reinpassen, wenn ich die Dämmung an der Stelle vom CPU-Kühler ausschneiden würde?


----------



## Adi1 (3. August 2013)

Der True Spirit passt da nicht rein, da kannst Du rumschneiden wie Du willst.
In das Ghost passen nur Kühler mit max. 160 mm Höhe BitFenix.com » Products » Chassis » Ghost.


----------



## Metalhead85 (3. August 2013)

An alle Besitzer mal eine Frage: Habe das heute bekommen, aber mich wundert es, dass die Dämmatten bzw. diese Art Folie mit kleinen weißen, runden Einlassungen sich an der Fronttür von den den dickeren Matten abblöst. Habt ihr das auch erlebt? Ich kann es zwar festdrücken, nach ein paar Minuten löst sich das aber wieder. Und an den Seiten schlägt diese Folie kleine Wellen bzw. Huckel. Kann doch nicht normal sein, oder?


----------



## Abductee (3. August 2013)

Schaut bei mir ähnlich aus.
Generell find ich die Verarbeitung eher mau.


----------

